# Cat Food Pet's Kitchen and Lily's Kitchen



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone experience with one of these foods? I found them during my internet research but have never heard about them. My cats love both but I would like to know what others think.

Pet's Kitchen:

Fresh Chicken Dinner:
 Chicken (min 60%) 
 Lamb (min 25%) 
 Water 
 Ox liver (5%) 
 Minerals 
 Vitamins

Analysis 
Crude Protein - 15 % 
Oil/fat - 8.7 % 
Fibre - 1.6 % 
Ash - 3.7 % 
Vitamin A - 2,500 iu/kg 
Vitamin D3 - 200 iu/kg 
Vitamin E - 16 iu/kg

-------------------------

Lily's Kitchen:

Organic Chicken Dinner:
Organic meat minimum 60% - Organic Chicken (30%), Organic Beef (15%), Organic Turkey (10%), Organic Pork (5%), Organic Carrots 4%, Organic Dandelion, Organic Nettle, Organic Spirulina, Carageenan, Taurine, Minerals, Vitamin E (alpha tocopherol) 20mg/kg. By using the highest quality raw material this meal provides just the right amount of 
Vitamin A and D3 your cat needs.

Analysis
Protein 10%
Fat 5.5%
Fibre 0.3%
Ash 2%
Moisture 82%

Both come in different flavours and are rather expensive.

Best wishes
Philippa


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are expensive, aren't they? Look good though - high meat, no grains , no sugars. 

I would perhaps add taurine to the first (to be on the save side as they don't declare their level) but I am not sure about one of the ingredients of the second: carragenan. Isn't that soluble fibre? 

Since you seem to like organic or high quality food, have you seen the German Tiger Cat or Petnatur? Or how about something that is still high quality to complement your more expensive selection - such as Porta etc?


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, they are expensive.  But I want to treat my two beauties as good as I can. They are my first cats and as they are indoor only I feel a bit guilty...

Ok, so I will add taurine to the first one. They claim that there is enough in the meat but I agree with you that it will be better. Carrageen is in the second one to make it more jelly like or firm. It is the one ingredient I am doubtful about. I have written to the second company to ask about the carrageen.

I phoned Petnature today but they told me that they do not deliver to the UK. Where could I get it from? And can I get Tiger Cat here? I could not find it anywhere. 

I was thinking also of Almo nature as additional food. I know it is not complete and it has 1% rice but to have more choice and different combinations of vitamins, minerals and other ingrediants. I have been looking at Porta but somehow not convinced.

Philippa


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Philippa - I get both Petnatur and TigerCat from a German petshop. After quite a lot of phoning and emailing around, I found two shops that send to the UK - but the postage cost is a bit steep - 20 -22 euro for up to 31 kgs. 

However, because petnatur, for example, is such a high quality food, you don't need to feed quite as much. The feeding recommendation for an average cat (4kg) is 240g, half a big tin, which costs 1.75 to 2.25 Euro per 410g tin (depends on flavour).

The great thing about Almo Nature is its variety, isn't it? Same as applaws really. However, one of my cats liked either so much that she refused to eat anything else.  Took me ages to wean her off them.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good to me. Check out applaws wet food too. Similar quality, mine love it.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

quick question about these. Can you tell me what the consistency is like? Is it like chunks or shredded meat or is it more like a pate? 

Mine can be quite fussy, they wont eat the pate type ones. But these both look good so I wouldn't mind giving them a try.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

In case you are interested, here is a link to the German petshop: Hundefutter Katzenfutter Tierzubehör günstig kaufen • www.fuettern-mit-spass.de

They are an independent small shop that specialises in high-quality food, a lot of it organic (Biopur, Hermanns, Petnatur, Yarrah), and food for cats with sensitive stomachs. They are really lovely people and their delivery is exceptionally speedy - they posted my parcel on Friday and I had it on Monday.

Only problem is that their site is in German - but let me know - I am more than happy to translate


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Many thanks for all the answers! 

The consistency of Lilys is more like a pate, the other one is roughly minced and looks very homemade. As I have not used any other food so far I cannot give a comparison. But both are definitely no chunks of meet.

Thanks for the link to the website and the offer to translate; looks really good. As I speak German I can understand it . I may order some, it seems to be worth it!

When feeding applaw or Almo Nature do you add additional fat to it? :confused1:


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Hobbs,

I did some research for buying food in Germany and found "Der Tatzenladen". They post to England and if the package is less than 30kg but the value is more than 60 euro the postage is only 6.60 euro, otherwise it is 12.50 euro. They are also extremly friendly and helpful. 

Cheers,
Philippa


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Philippa - thank you! They seem to have slipped through my searchnt and I will check them out.


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Hobbs,

Have you made the experience that your cats treat the TigerCat food differently depending if you feed them from the 400g or the 200g tins?

I read somewhere else that the food from the bigger ones tastes differently as the tins have to be heated longer and some cats do not like them therefore.

The bigger ones have a much better price...

Philippa


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Philippa - my cats love either. They devour it whether it is from a 200g or a 400g tin. Make sure to check out Petnatur - such great food.

I checked out Tatzenladen - looks really good and such a great price on postage. Isn't it just amazing how the selection differs between the UK and Germany. Worlds apart. 

Unfortunately, they would prefer it if I had a German bank account for the Vorrauszahlung. Just checking whether they also do Paypal as I have lived here for over 16 years now and don't have a bank account in Deutschland anymore.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Philippa said:


> Many thanks for all the answers!
> 
> When feeding applaw or Almo Nature do you add additional fat to it? :confused1:


Philippa, I don't think the issue with applaws or almo nature is that they don't contain enough fat. I think because nothing is added and it is just meat in broth the minerals are out and phosphor tends to be high. But this can be offset by feeding complete, good quality food.

Hope that helps


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Philippa said:


> Many thanks for all the answers!
> 
> The consistency of Lilys is more like a pate, the other one is roughly minced and looks very homemade. As I have not used any other food so far I cannot give a comparison. But both are definitely no chunks of meet.
> 
> ...


Applaws wet is complete I believe, just the dry kitten food isn't complete. The adult is.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Lyceum - I think you've got that the wrong way round.

Applaws dry foods (both the kitten and adult versions) are complete.
The adult wet is only complementary.

I believe the kitten wet is complete - but not 100% certain of this.


----------



## Katharina (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Philippa - I have fed my 7month old kitten foremost on Lily's kitchen and I think it's a brilliant complete food! My kitten thrives on it - she has a really shiny coat, healthy teeth, perfect weight and she enjoys the food a lot! I can only recommend it - especially as it is holistic, organic and produced by a small/ ethical company! Also I like that they exactly say which meats and in what quantities goes in their food! I asked the company some time ago about the taurine in their food and it's 250 mg per tray for the chicken/lamb/fish dinner and 300mg per tray for the kitten dinner - that sounds very good to me! By the way: Carrageenan is extracted from red seaweeds and is not soluble fibre. I haven't tried or researched the pet's kitchen - so I cannot say anything about it. Lily's is the main food I use but I also use Herrmann's cat food regularly and its great - especially because of it's high meat content and the companies high standards and values! I still prefer Lily's because it's locally produced and does not have to travel so far! In terms of applaws: there were people who had real issues with the dry food - their cats became acctually seriously ill - just google 'problems with applaws cat food' or something. I was really angry when I heard about it and probably I should have stopped buying the wet food! However, my kitten enjoys it so much that I still give her one to two tins per week as a treat. In this way it is also not a problem that it is not a complete food! The kitten one is definately not complete as I have it at home. On the tin it says that it is a 'completely natural complementary food' for kittens which might be somewhat missleading! 
Thank you by the way for the tip with the Tatzenladen - looks like a good source for high quality cat food!!! However, i still prefer to buy from local small companies and use the overseas ones occassionally due to 'cat food miles' ;-)!!!

Best,
Katharina


----------



## Philippa (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Katharian,

Thanks for your detailed answer! 

I was also in contact with Lily's kitchen and they were very helpful and forthcoming. 
My two nearly 5 months old kitten eat a lot, I could not afford to feed them on Lily's alone. They also get Pet's kitchen and I ordered from Tatzenladen Petnature and Tigercat which they love both. They have a 400g tin of Tigercat and a 100g Lily's per day.

The only thing is that this morning one of them vomited after having the Tigercat Turkey & Lamb menue. I hope it is a one off as it is such exellent food as well.


All the best,
Philippa


----------



## catbird8 (Jan 30, 2010)

I use the pets kitchen wet and dry foods. The wet food actually smells like chicken which is a nice change from other brands which just smell of fish, even if there is no fish in it!!!


----------



## Suzynick (Aug 5, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but these are two of the foods I am trialling on my two cats. I have never been particularly happy about my cats being on whiskas as the meat content was shocking, but made a decision to change after reading that some pet food companies test their foods on animals which sounds normal but they are not of the usual palatability tests....apparently anyway I obviously have no hard proof myself just what i have read on the internet 
They have also tried Forthglade but seeing as this has been a right pain trying to get hold of and neither email, phone or fax numbers appear to work (although finally received an email not giving me much info at all) I'm opting out of this one.
Pets kitchen is pate like which my cats aren't overally keen on and lilys kitchen is just lovely! Though if I feed them a 100g tray a day this would work out at about £2 a day plus arden grange biscuits.
Decisions Decisions Decisons! This is why I put a post on here asking how much people spent on cat food each month so I could somehow justify buying lilys kitchen!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Suzynick said:


> I know this is an old thread but these are two of the foods I am trialling on my two cats. I have never been particularly happy about my cats being on whiskas as the meat content was shocking, but made a decision to change after reading that some pet food companies test their foods on animals which sounds normal but they are not of the usual palatability tests....apparently anyway I obviously have no hard proof myself just what i have read on the internet
> They have also tried Forthglade but seeing as this has been a right pain trying to get hold of and neither email, phone or fax numbers appear to work (although finally received an email not giving me much info at all) I'm opting out of this one.
> Pets kitchen is pate like which my cats aren't overally keen on and lilys kitchen is just lovely! Though if I feed them a 100g tray a day this would work out at about £2 a day plus arden grange biscuits.
> Decisions Decisions Decisons! This is why I put a post on here asking how much people spent on cat food each month so I could somehow justify buying lilys kitchen!


Bah humbug, i forgot to send you the yarrah tin I have here! I will pop that in the post this weekend. That is either chunks in jelly or pate. Sorreeeeeee


----------



## Suzynick (Aug 5, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Bah humbug, i forgot to send you the yarrah tin I have here! I will pop that in the post this weekend. That is either chunks in jelly or pate. Sorreeeeeee


Tis ok no worries!


----------

